# test



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

user control panel?


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

check the other post for instructions

Dave


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Check the Bulletin Board & Site Newsfor image posting rules.


----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

drobbins said:


> check the other post for instructions
> 
> Dave


i did:scratch:


----------



## dhood (May 26, 2008)

Sorry, That picture was way to big.:lookout:
How do you bring it down to size?


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

you have to edit the original
I suspect you posted the original from your camera
this would probably be way to big
do you have any image editing software?
several free ones are available
I like this one

http://gimp.org/

google also has one called picasa

http://picasa.google.com/

Dave


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

No Bivy

what did you have to do?
it may help others

Dave


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Bivy, your image is 1024px × 768px. Same for dhood. I'm deleting it and you can try again after reducing it.


----------

